# history



## jonny jeez (1 Dec 2015)

Hi guys.

Can you help me...is there a history button on cc.

I often read a post, follow some link and then cannot find the post I was reading as the link takes me off someplace obscure, or crashes my phone browser.

How can I see pages that I have viewed but not posted, followed or liked content within.


----------



## Shaun (1 Dec 2015)

No, sorry, that's not a feature of the forum software.

Your best bet would be to get into a habit of bookmarking threads of interest using your browser bookmark feature as you come across them; especially if it crashes and loses the back / forward history info.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Can you help me...is there a history button on cc.
> 
> ...


Browser history?


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> Browser history?


i literally have no idea how to browse my chrom history on an iPad or my browser on my win phone


----------



## midlife (2 Dec 2015)

Usually 3 little dots or bars at the top right drops down a menu?

Shaun


----------



## srw (5 Dec 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> i literally have no idea how to browse my chrom history on an iPad or my browser on my win phone


On chrome you type something like chrome://history into the address bar.


----------

